# Got the new van at last



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

After a lot of heartache we finally have collected our new Bessacar E480 today. To say we are chuffed to bits is an understatement.
Thanks to all at Swift for an excellent product.
Lincoln next weekend for the Solar Panel.
Gerry


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Gerry.

May you have many happy times away in your new motorhome.

Les


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

After all these years still building up shopping lists.
Gerry


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks a nice van with a good layout.

Hope you have many great nights away in her.


Richard...


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

congrats !!!! let us know how u get on with it, its on my top vans to buy !!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw many congrats on your new baby, and I hope you have many many happy times in it.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new motorhome, enjoy.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Good to see a motorhome with a wet room instead of separate showers. Don't like the high rear bed much otherwise nice layout, congratulations.

Don't forget to update your profile  

peedee


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Gerry, 

Congratulations on your new purchase and I hope it continues to please you.

Hopefully I won't get you mixed up again with the unit I spotted in Keswick earlier this year  

Enjoy,



Ken.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new motorhome - wishing you many, many happy times in it. 
-H


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Many congrats on the new van Gerry, hope you enjoy her!


----------

